# The Government WILL confiscate everything you have



## Drpepper (Aug 9, 2019)

If you think that the government is going to look after the people of this country after a SHTF event, read this. It was written by Obozo and has not been rescinded yet after requests to be. Read it carefully. It is a bit long but it tells you just what the government will do if Martial Law is ever invoked.


Presidential Documents
16651
Federal Register
Vol. 77, No. 56
Thursday, March 22, 2012
Title 3–
The President
Executive Order 13603 of March 16, 2012
National Defense Resources Preparedness
By the authority vested in me as President by the Constitution and the
laws of the United States of America, including the Defense Production
Act of 1950, as amended (50 U.S.C. App. 2061 et seq.), and section 301
of title 3, United States Code, and as Commander in Chief of the Armed
Forces of the United States, it is hereby ordered as follows:


If you prep, don't tell anyone and don't keep it on your property, the will find it and take it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Note to government, good luck with that. I suggest you rethink it .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Wall of text too much for me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice reminder of the intentions of a tyrannical government.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I don’t think they have the manpower to take everyone’s stuff.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> I don't think they have the manpower to take everyone's stuff.


They don't.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Large scale government confiscation will only work with a disarmed population. Until the guns are gone, the government ain’t confiscating shit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All the military guys I ever knew would be on our side with a government going nuts.


----------



## Drpepper (Aug 9, 2019)

The executive order written and signed by a tyrannical zealot Obama spells out how it will be done. Look up and read executive order 13603 and it tells you how it will be done.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Post deleted!lain:


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Even though the federal government has EO's in place to confiscate anything they want during a crisis or emergency, they will most likely not be who you have to worry about. They will go to large industrial factories and sea ports where the real stockpiles are. They don't want or need our cans of tuna or Dinty Moore. They will not be going door to door raiding Americans food pantries. Anyway if a crisis that bad happened they would have their hands full guarding their military interests at home and abroad.

Who you will have to worry about however is local government official's. And unless you're literally in the middle of nowhere, like in some movie, there are local yokels who control the area you live in right now. City, county and state, depending on where you live. When they see they're not getting help from the federal government they will quickly assume control. I could see Mayors, county commissioners, Sherriff's or other local types quickly putting together groups of well armed men. 

Remember how local official's behaved during Katrina. Remember that mayor? Remember the New Orleans police chief announcing they were going to confiscate all firearms, then started doing it? There's even video of some local police looting. 

When the day comes these type people will utilize everything that town or city has at it's disposal. Many will have access to military equipment. They will go farm to farm and house to house. They will say they are doing it for the 'common good' and leave people with little other choice but to comply. Unless you have a army to fight back they will bulldoze over anyone who gets their way. Some form of that will happen in various towns and cities across America. You won't be able to hide everything from them and you won't be able to fight them. 

Ultimately, government in some form will probably be the biggest threat to your survival — either a totalitarian government or smaller fiefdoms where “might makes right.”


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

C.L.Ripley said:


> ............. You won't be able to hide everything from them and you won't be able to fight them.
> 
> Ultimately, government in some form will probably be the biggest threat to your survival - either a totalitarian government or smaller fiefdoms where "might makes right."


A few years back, . . . there was a quote going around, . . . the gist of it was "from my cold dead hands............."

Many of us still feel that way.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a standing set of EO's that every new President signs when taking office, to re-authorize them
Obama didn't think that one up, he signed it just like the Presidents before him.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If the government confiscates all 12 of my weapons.. how many will I have left?

Answer: 4 and lots of ammo


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> A few years back, . . . there was a quote going around, . . . the gist of it was "from my cold dead hands............."
> 
> Many of us still feel that way.
> 
> ...


I miss the last good President.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I agree that local authorities will be the immediate concern. Emergency power protocols are in place locally just as they are nationally, and they won’t hesitate to use them. When preparing, you must take this fact into account and be prepared to deal with it.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> I agree that local authorities will be the immediate concern. Emergency power protocols are in place locally just as they are nationally, and they won't hesitate to use them. When preparing, you must take this fact into account and be prepared to deal with it.


Katrina is a prime example.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Several years ago, in a TV interview on a Florida station just a day after a hurricane hit, a FEMA official let it slip that they can take supplies from anyone that has more than three days worth and give them to people who have none.
I don't exactly see them going door to door, though.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Several years ago, in a TV interview on a Florida station just a day after a hurricane hit, a FEMA official let it slip that they can take supplies from anyone that has more than three days worth and give them to people who have none.
> I don't exactly see them going door to door, though.


But they'll merrily go from well-stocked door to well-stocked door if you know where said well-stocked doors are. This is why you STFU about what you have.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But they'll merrily go from well-stocked door to well-stocked door if you know where said well-stocked doors are. This is why you STFU about what you have.


My strategy... has been and will continue to be ... severed heads firmly placed atop well made Pikes.

Should any of these flunky's have confiscation in mind, just HEAD on over...:vs_laugh:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This has been interpreted differently by a lot of people and I generally ignore it, but I thought I’d comment on it as the title noted not the OP about the exec. order. The title says something many progressives believe in that the government would confiscate everything you own the moment you die, a 100% complete inheritance or as conservatives call it a death tax. There are leftist in SF that believe in this so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

This applies more to people that own retail stores or commercial farms. Both are hard to hide as you're in business and both contain concentrated supplies. In the event of a disaster FEMA and other associated authorities are going to have way too much on their plates to go door to door and taking peoples preps.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Marshal law allows many things to happen. Keep a low profile, and dont advertise..
And the government doesnt have enough brown shirts or men in black suit resources. The Military sure as hell wont follow through with taking from US citizens.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Best to go grey man initially in my opinion. Keep a low profile. It's the hotheads who get all the attention. Let them. While they're off causing a ruckus, use that distraction to put yourself into a better position. Of course if you must take action, take action.


----------

